# Floor Heater Covers



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

any suggestions on fllor heater registers for a 27RSDS? When we bought the outback, it has some that did not fit properly and had huge openings. We went to Home Depot and bought some, but they fit even worse. Any suggestions? I doubt we will use the heater more than once or twice a year, but I also do not want a bunch of dirt and junk down there.

Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Got these at Lowe's










They moved around when we placed them in the floor, so we had to drill holes to keep them in place...They open and close, but don't really keep stuff from falling in...they look good though!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

DW found some small cheap throw rugs at wally world that we put over all of the floor vents during the warm months. It keeps the dog hair and dirt out and if we need the furnace at night, they just get slid out of way.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I believe a suggestion from someone else on here, DH picked up some magnetic covers that you cut and place over the vents for the warm months so debris won't go in. I, too, was tired of cleaning out the vents. We looked at replacing the vents with another type, but felt it was rather expensive. I have the vent covers in place but they are white so we are going to paint to match closer with the wood floor. 
Cristy


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

I have some friends who have pieces of old leg hose under the vents, it lets air though but keeps dirt out of the duct. I think I'm going to do that to our new 23roo. If the vent fits loose in the floor you might have to attach it to the bottom of the vent some how. Hope this helps


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Son Bill changed mine on my 23RS. They close for warm months and open easily for the cold. They fit great and must not have been too expensive because he paid for them.







I'm certain I'll talk to him tomorrow and will try to remember to ask where he got them and how much they cost.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have those nice looking ones from Lowes but didn't bother drilling the holes.

Walter


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

We bought some similar to what is shown in the pic and the openings were a little bigger than the register. I put some weather stripping around the opening and they fit snug without screwing them in. There are register filters which slide into the register to keep stuff from getting in the ducts but the magnet thing is a good idea too. My 2sense worth


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We have a 27RSDS and have the original vent covers. What I did was to cut some door screen and place it under the vent to keep dog hair and other items small enough to get into the vent ducts. We use a small turbo max vac and when I clean the vents, I use a small piece of clear tubing and insert one end into the vac tube and just hold my hand over it to get the most suction as possible. does the job well enough.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I got some nice brushed-brass vent covers at Lowe's, similar to Dawn's. But please learn from my mistake . . .

Although the face of the vents are metal, the ducted part that slides in the floor opening, and the louvres are made of plastic. The first time we used the furnace after installing the new, beautiful covers, the one closest to the furnace outlet (about 2-3 feet) melted. Not "drippy" melted. But "warped" to the point that the louvers cannot be operated. So before next fall, I'll be looking for some new vent covers again. I could put the old ones back in, but man, I hate stepping on those dang things in my bare feet!

Just puttin' in my $.02!

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We went down the same Depot road on the vent covers that didn't fit very well









Finaly discovered these at CW, which are a wee bit biger than the factory ones that can be fully closed when not in use









click > http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...10/skunum=31347

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I got some nice brushed-brass vent covers at Lowe's, similar to Dawn's. But please learn from my mistake . . .
> 
> Although the face of the vents are metal, the ducted part that slides in the floor opening, and the louvres are made of plastic. The first time we used the furnace after installing the new, beautiful covers, the one closest to the furnace outlet (about 2-3 feet) melted. Not drippt melted. But "warped" to the point that the louvers cannot be operated. So before next fall, I'll be looking for some new vent covers again. I could put the old ones back in, but man, I hate stepping on those dang things in my bare feet!
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any melting with ours yet, but then again we don't really use the heater all that often. I can tell you that when we do turn on the heat, our metal vent covers get VERY HOT and will burn if we step on them barefoot


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I can tell you that when we do turn on the heat, our metal vent covers get VERY HOT and will burn if we step on them barefoot


Something is wrong if you will burn your foot if stepping on the vent. That is crazy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can tell you that when we do turn on the heat, our metal vent covers get VERY HOT and will burn if we step on them barefoot


Something is wrong if you will burn your foot if stepping on the vent. That is crazy.
[/quote]
Hmmm, ya think??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I can tell you that when we do turn on the heat, our metal vent covers get VERY HOT and will burn if we step on them barefoot


Something is wrong if you will burn your foot if stepping on the vent. That is crazy.
[/quote]
Hmmm, ya think??








[/quote]

Just one vent or all of them? You guys normally have the heater set to 200 or close to it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can tell you that when we do turn on the heat, our metal vent covers get VERY HOT and will burn if we step on them barefoot


Something is wrong if you will burn your foot if stepping on the vent. That is crazy.
[/quote]
Hmmm, ya think??








[/quote]

Just one vent or all of them? You guys normally have the heater set to 200 or close to it?








[/quote]
Not sure...I only stepped on one and don't plan to make that mistake again. It was the vent over by the kitchen sink.
We just set the heat to warm up the place during night time showers, usually around 75 degrees or so. I just make sure to move the rubber backed area rugs aside when we start it up. Not sure what would be worse, the smell of burning rubber or flesh!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Outbacknjack,

Thanks for the link to camping world.....$3.00 and they close. I don't remember if we were at Lowes or Home Depot, but the ones we liked with closing mechanism was going to cost near $100.00 to swap out and we figured we can spend it elsewhere and just vacuum.

cristy


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> Outbacknjack,
> 
> Thanks for the link to camping world.....$3.00 and they close. I don't remember if we were at Lowes or Home Depot, but the ones we liked with closing mechanism was going to cost near $100.00 to swap out and we figured we can spend it elsewhere and just vacuum.
> 
> cristy










Your most welcome

As these are a little bit longer than the ones that came with the TT, rather than screw them down I placed a small piece of brown tape on floor on the spot where the screw holes are and just let them sit in place.









That way if we ever decide to change to a different OB ( not that anyone has ever done that







) I can remove them and reinstall the original ones and not leave holes in the floor, and this also makes it easy to remove in the event something shold drop into the duct.









Ed


----------



## duke2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

I used A sheet of magnet material and cut them down to the size of the register. Painted the brown and they work great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Not sure what would be worse, the smell of burning rubber or flesh!


Flesh would be much worse....Yikes!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have tried it all. We have put new vents with the closing flaps on now but dirt still gets down there. We also put throw rugs over them in the summer. In our previous camper, I actually cut dryer sheets to fit under them which helped some as cheap as it may be (and it smelled nice for a while). And you could sweep them out a little but they don't last but so long. There is just no true way to keep dirt out of them. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger I guess.

C-


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

It looks like I will add these to my ever growing list on my next online Camping World order.

I did talk to a friend of mine who also has an outback and she uses a clear duct tape on them during the summer and them puts small rugs on top....

I guess we are camping so what does a little dirt hurt?



campingnut18 said:


> We have tried it all. We have put new vents with the closing flaps on now but dirt still gets down there. We also put throw rugs over them in the summer. In our previous camper, I actually cut dryer sheets to fit under them which helped some as cheap as it may be (and it smelled nice for a while). And you could sweep them out a little but they don't last but so long. There is just no true way to keep dirt out of them. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger I guess.
> 
> C-


----------

